
Show HN: WOLUXI Data extraction using LED for headless devices diagnostics - snirmale
http://www.woluxi.com/info.html
======
ninadhg
To try this out you can install the app and test with the libraries provided
or on the test drive page
[http://www.woluxi.com/xmit.html](http://www.woluxi.com/xmit.html) , where you
can create different types of messages supported.

